# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Georgia Straw Poll and Fish Fry 8/27

## XTreat

I will be attending this, it's the largest GOP straw poll in GA and only cost 15 dollars. We will have a RP table and be handing out goodies. anyone that wants to come along is welcome.

register here for only $15

h xxp://www.gagop.org/happenings/event_registration.php

Edit: Just got off the phone with the GA GOP. There will be very few tickets available at the door. You have to preregister by Thursday to have a guaranteed ticket. On the upside there will be no ID or party registration check. So if you want to come from AL, FL, TN, or SC you are welcome as long as you preregister.


The voting will begin at 1130 and end at 130. the winner will be announced around 200.

----------


## havoc37

I wish I could go, but I'll spread the word:
http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/..._fish_fry_827/
http://digg.com/news/politics/georgi..._fish_fry_8_27

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Great idea. As per rp08orbust's suggestion, I threw this together:



This ad targets 19,960 users:
who live in the United Stateswho live in Georgiaage 18 and olderwho  like #Campaign for Liberty, #Libertarian Party (United States), #Rand  Paul, #Ron Paul, #Ron Paul presidential campaign, 2012, #Young Americans  for Liberty or ron paul 2012
Clicks through to this thread. Good luck and Thank You to all who attend!

----------


## rp08orbust

> Great idea. As per rp08orbust's suggestion, I threw this together:
> 
> 
> 
> This ad targets 19,960 users:
> who live in the United Stateswho live in Georgiaage 18 and olderwho  like #Campaign for Liberty, #Libertarian Party (United States), #Rand  Paul, #Ron Paul, #Ron Paul presidential campaign, 2012, #Young Americans  for Liberty or ron paul 2012
> Clicks through to this thread. Good luck and Thank You to all who attend!


rep++

----------


## XTreat

> Great idea. As per rp08orbust's suggestion, I threw this together:
> 
> 
> 
> This ad targets 19,960 users:
> who live in the United Stateswho live in Georgiaage 18 and olderwho  like #Campaign for Liberty, #Libertarian Party (United States), #Rand  Paul, #Ron Paul, #Ron Paul presidential campaign, 2012, #Young Americans  for Liberty or ron paul 2012
> Clicks through to this thread. Good luck and Thank You to all who attend!


Thank you so much!

----------


## Aratus

Good Luck on the 27th!

----------


## civusamericanus

> I will be attending this, it's the largest GOP straw poll in GA and only cost 15 dollars. We will have a RP table and be handing out goodies. anyone that wants to come along is welcome.
> 
> register here for only $15
> 
> h ttp://www.gagop.org/happenings/event_registration.php


I'll be there! Don't think we're going to be able to use the blimp though, since the table is inside.  But we do plan to hand out balloons to the kiddies.

----------


## Aratus

win, ron, win!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> i've posted about the humble 15 buck yummy PERRY, GEORGIA fish fry in the fresh new threads about the N.H lobsterfest Young Republican win!


What?!?!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Keep this bumped, win this straw poll.

----------


## Aratus

in slightly more than two days,
one more win solidifies ron paul
as a top tier candidate totally

----------


## Aratus

win, ron, win!

----------


## XTreat

there might a surprise blimp sighting, you'll have to come to see.....

----------


## nobody's_hero

Ron Paul isn't very well represented in Georgia, so if you can make it to this event, it could help tremendously.

----------


## Aratus

> there might a surprise blimp sighting, you'll have to come to see.....


seriously, a small, medium or large blimp? this will get some of us "ole timers" from 2007/08 going on about blimps and helium balloons!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Thank you to XTreat, civusamericanus and all who attend to promote Dr. P. If anyone needs supplies (slim jims, handouts, etc..) please post on here and start a chip-in. This seems like a great opportunity to reach out to Southern voters. Good luck!

----------


## Aratus

i'm sorta surprised you good folks in iowa  maybe might still have lots of slim jims + handouts despite the most excellent job y'all did! 
 Xtreat! more good news! there is time to ship things!  bright idea! lets start a chip-in to get  some supplies from all over to Georgia!

----------


## XTreat

We have pretty much got the materials covered. Those of us hardcore guys spent our money bomb money on supplies. We also have a lot on hand from gun shows and end the fed rallies. What we really need is participation. We need everyone to come out and vote and eat some fish.

----------


## XTreat

> seriously, a small, medium or large blimp? this will get some of us "ole timers" from 2007/08 going on about blimps and helium balloons!


Depends on your definition of "large". As large as a man? Some men are larger than others. But it should be large enough to impress.

----------


## Aratus

right now we are going to  see meet-up groups reviving themselves 
as we start to focus our efforts on super tuuesday! win, ron, win!

----------


## Aratus

> I will be attending this, it's the largest GOP straw poll in GA and only cost 15 dollars. We will have a RP table and be handing out goodies. anyone that wants to come along is welcome.
> 
> register here for only $15
> 
> h ttp://www.gagop.org/happenings/event_registration.php





> I wish I could go, but I'll spread the word:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/..._fish_fry_827/
> http://digg.com/news/politics/georgi..._fish_fry_8_27





> Great idea. As per rp08orbust's suggestion, I threw this together:
> 
> 
> 
> This ad targets 19,960 users:
> who live in the United Stateswho live in Georgiaage 18 and olderwho  like #Campaign for Liberty, #Libertarian Party (United States), #Rand  Paul, #Ron Paul, #Ron Paul presidential campaign, 2012, #Young Americans  for Liberty or ron paul 2012
> Clicks through to this thread. Good luck and Thank You to all who attend!





> I'll be there! Don't think we're going to be able to use the blimp though, since the table is inside.  But we do plan to hand out balloons to the kiddies.





> there might a surprise blimp sighting, you'll have to come to see.....





> Ron Paul isn't very well represented in Georgia, so if you can make it to this event, it could help tremendously.





> Thank you to XTreat, civusamericanus and all who attend to promote Dr. P. If anyone needs supplies (slim jims, handouts, etc..) please post on here and start a chip-in. This seems like a great opportunity to reach out to Southern voters. Good luck!





> We have pretty much got the materials covered. Those of us hardcore guys spent our money bomb money on supplies. We also have a lot on hand from gun shows and end the fed rallies. What we really need is participation. We need everyone to come out and vote and eat some fish.


 WiN, RON, WIN!    --- WiN, RON, WIN!! --- WiN, RON, WIN!!!

----------


## Aratus

.

.

.

----------


## XTreat

> .
> 
> right now we are going to  see meet-up groups reviving themselves as we start to focus our efforts on super tuesday and the caucuses
> one of the older threads  happily went into the pros and cons of a ron paul superbowl ad. ads during the superbowl can be very pricey, 
> unlike as someone suggested, the wee hours of night-time cable. you've got a blimp that is bigger than medium sized? cooooooooool!
> a large blimp would be a draw, and even a medium sized blimp would get noticed! some of us are into having blimps do promotions!


I feel as though I am inspiring an artist Your prose keeps growing.
I am glad you like blimps. We aim to please here in N. Georgia.

----------


## Aratus

> Keep this bumped, win this straw poll.


 XTreat, i'm going to keep this poll discretely bumped
and also try not to be too banal or repetative!

----------


## Oddone

> .
> 
> right now we are going to  see meet-up groups reviving themselves as we start to focus our efforts on super tuesday and the caucuses
> one of the older threads  happily went into the pros and cons of a ron paul superbowl ad. ads during the superbowl can be very pricey, 
> unlike as someone suggested, the wee hours of night-time cable. you've got a blimp that is bigger than medium sized? cooooooooool!
> a large blimp would be a draw, and even a medium sized blimp would get noticed! some of us are into having blimps do promotions!


NBC is reporting an asking price of 3.5Million per 30secs durring the Superbowl this go around. Highest asking price yet, it goes up every year.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Any Georgians for Dr. P who want to join the Facebook group?
http://www.facebook.com/ronpaulga

----------


## Avalon

I helped operate the table last go around and just so you guys know, there's a lot of people that show up to this event. I really don't see us winning the straw poll but hopefully we can make a top three showing to gain some legitimacy. See you guys there.

----------


## XTreat

We are expecting 700-1000 people.

----------


## harikaried

700-1000 people total or for Ron Paul?

----------


## XTreat

total

----------


## rp08orbust

Early registration has CLOSED!  I don't think it's because they ran out of fish to fry.  It's a bit late now, but mods, can you please break the links in the OP?

----------


## cdc482

I hope you guys bring something for the vegans and vegetarians.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> Early registration has CLOSED!  I don't think it's because they ran out of fish to fry.  It's a bit late now, but mods, can you please break the links in the OP?


Yeah, we need to remember that for future straw polls. Still sounds like Dr. P will be well represented at this one though. Looking forward to hearing about it; try to take some pics if you guys get the chance.

----------


## XTreat

In my experience the GOP won't turn down money. The site says you can still but tickets at the door. Just buy your ticket BEFORE you put on your RP t-shirt.

----------


## rp08orbust

> In my experience the GOP won't turn down money. The site says you can still but tickets at the door. Just buy your ticket BEFORE you put on your RP t-shirt.


Very good point about the RP t-shirt--can you put that in the OP?

----------


## Avalon

> We are expecting 700-1000 people.


 That seems a bit large. I'm thinking 400-500 adults/voters. We'll be lucky to bring 60 and get 20 additional votes, so 16-20% max.

----------


## XTreat

> That seems a bit large. I'm thinking 400-500 adults/voters. We'll be lucky to bring 60 and get 20 additional votes, so 16-20% max.


If you are comparing it to last cycle, don't.  There was no BHO last cycle and no obamacare and no tea party. GOP events are getting larger turnouts than usual. Ames is a perfect example of this.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> If you are comparing it to last cycle, don't.  There was no BHO last cycle and no obamacare and no tea party. GOP events are getting larger turnouts than usual. Ames is a perfect example of this.


Does that mean we are likely to get less than 16% of the vote? 

Hopefully having a Ron Paul table will help sway some people. It'd definitely be a nice boost for Dr. P in the South to win this. Good luck!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Surely there are several hundred Ron Paul supporters in Georgia.  Surely we'll have at least 100 show up?  Maybe?

----------


## harikaried

> We will have a RP table and be handing out goodies


How many people do you have now? What's the plan for the day-of for people at the table?

----------


## XTreat

I have no idea how many we are expecting besides the 10 or so of us that are organizing for the table. 

Also pre-registration appears to have been re-opened.

----------


## jt8025

I know 3 of us from Savannah are going.

----------


## rp08orbust

Anyone going to this straw poll who might like to volunteer to help Ron Paul win, please send me a PM.  (More details will follow.)

----------


## Duckman

I've pre-registered and plan to drive down from Atlanta for this.  I can take at least one additional person in my vehicle, if interested please PM me.  I'd be happy to pick you up and drop you off as long as you vote for RP and can be ready to leave ATL no later than 9:30am that morning.

----------


## Sjmfury

Go Georgia!

----------


## rp08orbust

Bump

----------


## XTreat

> I've pre-registered and plan to drive down from Atlanta for this.  I can take at least one additional person in my vehicle, if interested please PM me.  I'd be happy to pick you up and drop you off as long as you vote for RP and can be ready to leave ATL no later than 9:30am that morning.


I posted that I had 1 spot available on the GA volunteers FB page. I'll let you know if I get a bite.

----------


## Aratus

win, ron, win!

----------


## Aratus

win, ron, win!

----------


## Avalon

> If you are comparing it to last cycle, don't.


 Last cycle I'd estimate 250-300 voting adults. If you go to the registration page, you can count the people who registered (I counted 208). This does not include the tickets they bought for guests and nearly everyone but RP fans come to this with a spouse. So nearly 400 votes there. Plus a few neocon and hopefully a lot of RP walkins. How'd you come up with 700-1000?

I can tell you from having worked this (aged neocon) crowd before we aren't going to sway many (most will avoid our table like the plague). The best we can hope for is to exude professionalism and eek out a little legitimacy or sympathy that can either be built on or that will at least help minimize the dirty tricks we'll again face at the conventions.

----------


## Aratus

ron paul just smucked mitt romney up in N.H 
the NHYR straw poll.  ---it was an easy win, 
DESPITE the baystaters who moved up there...

----------


## Aratus

if ron paul places in the top three in newt gingrich's and herman cain's home state's straw poll...

----------


## Revolution9

> Surely there are several hundred Ron Paul supporters in Georgia.  Surely we'll have at least 100 show up?  Maybe?


You can count on Ike Hall and his contingent which do not post here to my knowledge. 

Rev9

----------


## XTreat

> You can count on Ike Hall and his contingent which do not post here to my knowledge. 
> 
> Rev9


I have spoken to him and to the UGA-YAL. We are working several different plans to get out the vote. Betwen this and Iowa I am beginning to enjoy this cloak and dagger stuff.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Great idea. As per rp08orbust's suggestion, I threw this together:
> 
> 
> 
> This ad targets 19,960 users:
> who live in the United Stateswho live in Georgiaage 18 and olderwho  like #Campaign for Liberty, #Libertarian Party (United States), #Rand  Paul, #Ron Paul, #Ron Paul presidential campaign, 2012, #Young Americans  for Liberty or ron paul 2012
> Clicks through to this thread. Good luck and Thank You to all who attend!


Awesome! Tyty

----------


## Aratus

win, ron, win!

----------


## Aratus

------------------------newt is to be at the fish fry-----------------------

-----------------------irene is coming up the coast----------------------

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Good luck to all the RP supporters who will be attending !!!

----------


## Aratus

----------- d.c just had a quake be nearby. metaphoric and real shifts + seismic shocks! ----------------

----------


## Duckman

I will be there come HELL or high water.  And both might be literal.

----------


## XTreat

> I will be there come HELL or high water.  And both might be literal.


+rep!

----------


## muzzled dogg

Dude consider organizing a pub crawls for the night of and you may be successful in getting more folks to come out

Make sure you have tip cards tho!

----------


## profg

This is also posted at http://bit.ly/r6ATkm - 

*GEORGIA Straw Poll - please help!*

PLEASE READ THIS: IT'S IMPORTANT.

I know there's a thread already announcing this particular event, but this post is a bit different.

John Dennis's Freedom & Prosperity PAC has a solid plan to help RON PAUL win this weekend's Georgia GOP straw poll, using a very unique method they used to help at the Ames Straw Poll.

But they need our help to pull it off.

Here's how it works: They essentially invite Ron Paul supporters via a robocall. The person they call basically wins a free ticket to the straw poll IF they answer "Ron Paul" to the following question: "Do you know who has been called the champion of the Constitution and the taxpayer's best friend ever?" If they get it right -- they get a ticket.

Although this Georgia GOP straw poll is not nationally significant, it WILL be very good for the Ron Paul sentiment in the entire state of Georgia and may influence SC some... IF the good Doctor can win, or come very close. It would also give Ron Paul volunteers in Georgia momentum.

The F&P PAC wants to measure the effectiveness of this program of inviting Ron Paul supporters to the straw poll, but they just need to provide free admission to people who show up (as they did in Iowa). This will be a good test for what they may be able to do for the California straw poll, which could be a HUGE win. The F&P PAC will also be able to provide us a list of about 200-400 Ron Paul supporters using their outreach program.

Listen: It may only take 100-200 votes to win the GA straw poll. The admission cost is $15 per person (t-shirt/fish fry included) so at 200 supporters that would be $3,000. If fewer show up, let's say 100 then they would only need $1,500. Current estimates are that they expect 500 to show up, so 100-200 votes should win it. (They will be calling people who are closest to the straw poll.)

What WE need to do is simple: help to raise the money to make that happen. The F&P PAC already has a donor who will pay for the outreach (robocalling). All WE need is for people to donate at the donation page for rp2012.org -- go to http://bit.ly/pINRpq -- and it will go to John Dennis's Freedom & Prosperity PAC, and funds will be earmarked for this project.

Then, they will have someone on the ground at the GOP Fish Fry who will be redeeming tickets that have been "won". They've already put in a call to make sure there will be no problem getting tickets on the day of the event.

I think this is a GREAT idea. I watched these folks do a good job in Iowa with this project; it's something that could get US close to winning in OUR straw poll, if not actually winning it outright. I'm willing to chip in some bucks, on my much-more-limited-nowadays budget, especially since I can't make it to the straw poll myself. The national campaign is laser-focused on the first 4 states, as they should be; these guys did their parallel thing in Iowa, and did a pretty good job of it. They did it in just as short a time period, too.

They're moving forward with this, folks. Can you chip in at http://bit.ly/pINRpq to help it happen? Can you spread the word to all of your fellow Ron Paul supporters, especially in Georgia, and ask THEM to chip in, too? Not everyone can come to the GOP Fish Fry; this is a GREAT way to help get others to take those spots and VOTE FOR RON PAUL!

PLEASE, donate now, and ask others to do the same. It won't take much, and the benefits could be HUGE. Thanks!

http://bit.ly/pINRpq

----------


## Aratus

XTreat  has high hopes Ron Paul will be one of the GAGOP's  Fish Fry straw poll top three 
on the 27th! shemdogg, a first place win again would be something! (you pub crawler, you!)

----------


## Duckman

> Here's how it works: They essentially invite Ron Paul supporters via a robocall.


I'm all for supporting this, and plan to contribute, but since the straw poll is this weekend in a relatively remote part of the state (well, unless you live in Macon), I'm thinking that this robopoll needs to already be in progress to have much hope of finding people who can get to Perry this weekend.  I hope that it is currently in progress.

----------


## XTreat

> I'm all for supporting this, and plan to contribute, but since the straw poll is this weekend in a relatively remote part of the state (well, unless you live in Macon), I'm thinking that this robopoll needs to already be in progress to have much hope of finding people who can get to Perry this weekend.  I hope that it is currently in progress.



it is

----------


## Duckman

> it is


You rock.  Donated.  See you there.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You rock.  Donated.  See you there.


LOL, Duckman remains one my favorite animated shows.

----------


## XTreat

Could I have a moderator edit the title to include new information? Out of state voters are welcome from any party as long as they preregister.

----------


## Shawn91210

I'm going.

----------


## XTreat

> I've pre-registered and plan to drive down from Atlanta for this.  I can take at least one additional person in my vehicle, if interested please PM me.  I'd be happy to pick you up and drop you off as long as you vote for RP and can be ready to leave ATL no later than 9:30am that morning.


..

----------


## rp08orbust

If anyone wants to help Ron Paul win this straw poll, you can donate by following the "Donate" button at rp2012.org or go straight to John Dennis' Freedom & Prosperity PAC donation page: https://secure.piryx.com/donate/JSN5...rosperity-PAC/

Donations will be used for robocalls around Perry, GA and buying tickets for people who win them by correctly answering the question, "Who has been called the champion of the Constitution and the taxpayer's best friend?"

If we are successful at winning this straw poll, we will move on to larger and higher-profile straw polls like California's and Michigan's next month.

----------


## Aratus

dr ron paul could come in first!

----------


## Aratus

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! john !!!!!!! dennis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Avalon

Apparently the national campaign is sending some folks and supplies.

----------


## muzzled dogg

i sent out some notifications to a few meetups

----------


## jt8025

Just set up a meetup for Savannah, GA.  Thanks for the reminder.

----------


## Aratus

100,ooo thanx jt8025! there is an effort to really get out the vote! 
folks, GOTO the GEORGIA forum here! (also, keep an eye on Irene!)

----------


## Aratus

my GA fish fry suppertyme bump!

----------


## kah13176

My father and I are going. Naturally, that's 2 votes for Ron.

Also, it was said elsewhere that registration is closed. However, I just went on the site 5 minutes ago and registered/bought 2 tickets.

----------


## Avalon

> Also, it was said elsewhere that registration is closed. However, I just went on the site 5 minutes ago and registered/bought 2 tickets.


 They closed it at midnight on Sunday, got some phone calls on Monday, and reopened it (to get a ton more RP registrants...). Supposed to close again tomorrow.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

This is an important Southern Straw Poll and an outstanding opportunity for us to pick up some momentum in a very crucial area. We need to leverage our national support through phonebanking to help win local events and target important voting blocs, just like rp2012.org helped to do at Ames.

The other thing that I don't think many people are aware of is how large a role rp08orbust's robopolling and rp2012.org's phonebanking played in how well we did at Ames. They were probably directly responsible for close to *1,000* additional votes between IDing new supporters and then following up with phonebanking. That's freaking incredible. Think if they had 2x as many phonebankers and a little more $$; we could've won. 

Please consider going to rp2012.org and getting involved with phonebanking. We need to keep doing well in upcoming straw polls (Georgia, California, Mackinac Island Michigan, Value Voters) and raise our profile and electability. Our close 2nd at Ames helped a TON, but we need to keep it going over the next several weeks and months.

----------


## Aratus

IDTP ---  in less than 60 hours the event starts!

----------


## Aratus

Good Luck on the 27th! the results might be similar to the way the Young Republican lobster fest went up in N.H!
 i've posted about the humble 15 buck yummy PERRY, GEORGIA fish fry in the fresh new threads about the N.H 
lobsterfest Young Republican win! the  humble fish fry straw poll results if trifecta top three can be bundled with 
the Ames near tie and the New Hampshire NHYR straw poll win and sent to mr. Drudge... despite the media blackout!
 i used the word "humble" becuz ames + the NHYR event were twice the price of the Perry, GA straw poll! 
price range wise ---15 bucks is slightly more than a movie ticket!! its like having a drink or popcorn, too!!!


right now we are going to  see meet-up groups reviving themselves as we start to focus our efforts on super tuesday and the caucuses
one of the older threads  happily went into the pros and cons of a ron paul superbowl ad. ads during the superbowl can be very pricey, 
unlike as someone suggested, the wee hours of night-time cable. you've got a blimp that is bigger than medium sized? cooooooooool!
a large blimp would be a draw, and even a medium sized blimp would get noticed! some of us are into having blimps do promotions![/QUOTE]

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!this is so happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!
 this is a noble effort, if we all get dr. ron paul in the top three, given that there are two 
georgians running, ron paul is then totally first tier! (4th place is an honorable mention)
 ron paul just smucked mitt romney up in new hampshire. the NHYR straw poll. it was an 
easy win, DESPITE the baystaters who moved up there!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can we say
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !! momentum!
 XTreat  has high hopes Ron Paul will be one of the GAGOP's  Fish Fry straw poll top three 
on the 27th! shemdogg, a first place win again would be something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(you pub crawler,  you!) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!
 my GA fish fry  way past suppertyme bump! with              less than 57 hours to go!

----------


## lucky_bg

> This is an important Southern Straw Poll and an outstanding opportunity for us to pick up some momentum in a very crucial area. We need to leverage our national support through phonebanking to help win local events and target important voting blocs, just like rp2012.org helped to do at Ames.
> 
> The other thing that I don't think many people are aware of is how large a role rp08orbust's robopolling and rp2012.org's phonebanking played in how well we did at Ames. They were probably directly responsible for close to *1,000* additional votes between IDing new supporters and then following up with phonebanking. That's freaking incredible. Think if they had 2x as many phonebankers and a little more $$; we could've won. 
> 
> Please consider going to rp2012.org and getting involved with phonebanking. We need to keep doing well in upcoming straw polls (Georgia, California, Mackinac Island Michigan, Value Voters) and raise our profile and electability. Our close 2nd at Ames helped a TON, but we need to keep it going over the next several weeks and months.


+rep both for you and rp08orbust

----------


## Ronpauljones

Is there any indication at all of what kind of numbers we can expect for each candidate?

Example: Paul 25%, Perry 23%, Bachmann 11% etc

----------


## harikaried

We need people on the forums to help call rp08orbust's identified supporters to get them to vote for Ron Paul at the event!

----------


## twister5400

i really wouldn't get our hopes up too high for this event. i live in georgia and have been up to date on ron paul stuff, and apart from this board had not even heard about this straw poll. if we can get the numbers there, then great, but don't be upset if things don't turn out the way we want them too. if you're in the state and can help get more voters to the straw poll then please, we will take all the help we can get.

----------


## Avalon

> Is there any indication at all of what kind of numbers we can expect for each candidate?
> 
> Example: Paul 25%, Perry 23%, Bachmann 11% etc


 I'm expecting 10-20% for RP but how well the other candidates do depends on who is on the ballot. Palin, Newt, and Cain are going to be better represented in GA than nationwide.

----------


## Duckman

I've still got room in my vehicle if someone needs a ride from ATL... PM me.

----------


## Avalon

Last chance to register and get fish and a t-shirt! But if you've missed it and still need a ticket send me a message and we'll see what we can do.

----------


## Aratus

its still possible to get tickets? cool! pre-registration closed i see. 
there MIGhT be a few at the door...but this is not guaranteed!!!

----------


## XTreat

get some sleep you!

----------


## rp08orbust

I predict Aratus starts the "Toady is the Fish Fry" thread at 12:03am Sat Eastern.

----------


## XTreat

self fulfilling prophesy

----------


## rp08orbust

> self fulfilling prophesy


I'm the closest to Toady myself, being in Australia, but I'll let Aratus have the honor.

----------


## rp08orbust

Folks, we could use some donations at rp2012.org to cover ticket costs.  We're getting more ticket requests than we anticipated, which bodes well for Ron Paul's showing in the straw poll tomorrow.

----------


## Bender22

Looks like the Robo-Calling is getting noticed

http://www.wearepolitics.com/Default...Fry-Straw-Poll

----------


## kah13176

> Looks like the Robo-Calling is getting noticed
> 
> http://www.wearepolitics.com/Default...Fry-Straw-Poll


lol, the commenters all think it's _Paul_ and his campaign organizing them.

----------


## Aratus

> I predict Aratus starts the "Toady is the Fish Fry" thread at 12:03am Sat Eastern.





> self fulfilling prophesy





> Looks like the Robo-Calling is getting noticed
> 
> http://www.wearepolitics.com/Default...Fry-Straw-Poll



we  both could have a race!  you can create your thread in  ron paul grassroots 
and i can create mine in general politics! in light of this article bender22 spotted!

----------


## eaglesfan48

buuump for tomorrow! GL!!!!

----------


## kah13176

I'm bringing a hi-res camera to document the happenings

----------


## Aratus

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## Aratus

> I will be attending this, it's the largest GOP straw poll in GA and only cost 15 dollars. We will have a RP table and be handing out goodies. anyone that wants to come along is welcome.
> 
> register here for only $15
> 
> h xxp://www.gagop.org/happenings/event_registration.php
> 
> Edit: Just got off the phone with the GA GOP. There will be very few tickets available at the door. You have to preregister by Thursday to have a guaranteed ticket. On the upside there will be no ID or party registration check. So if you want to come from AL, FL, TN, or SC you are welcome as long as you preregister.
> 
> 
> The voting will begin at 1130 and end at 130. the winner will be announced around 200.


XTreat began  things with this fishfry thread! :collins:  Y'all will make an upset national headlines!

----------


## Avalon

Things are looking a LOT better thanks to the efforts of rp08, jun, and the phone bankers! Amazing work everyone! Looking forward to seeing what it yields us in the straw poll, but I'm even more excited about getting new recruits for local organization.

----------


## harikaried

Good job all. We'll hear the results in about 12 hours. 2pm eastern; 11am pacific.

Sorry I wasn't able to make phone calls this time -- been quite busy at work.

----------


## Aratus

SEVEN MORE HOURS UNTIL THE POLL OPENs! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! LOOKING GOOD!

----------


## harikaried

Voting starts in 30 minutes. I guess we shouldn't expect to hear too much from the people on the ground until later today.

----------


## rp08orbust

> Voting starts in 30 minutes. I guess we shouldn't expect to hear too much from the people on the ground until later today.


The doors open at 11:30am; I don't think voting starts any earlier than 12pm.

----------


## Sjmfury

Good Luck!

----------


## Duckman

> Good Luck!


Thanks!

I'm taking a break here while Newt Gingrich is speaking...  I would estimate turnout of around 1-2 thousand, with literally hundreds of obvious Ron Paul supporters!!  I am very optimistic about a good showing.   Only Herman Cain seems to have significant presence here beyond RP.    he also sent a bus, the only one I've seen.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Thanks!
> 
> I'm taking a break here while Newt Gingrich is speaking...  I would estimate turnout of around 1-2 thousand, with literally hundreds of obvious Ron Paul supporters!!  I am very optimistic about a good showing.   Only Herman Cain seems to have significant presence here beyond RP.    he also sent a bus, the only one I've seen.


Sounds good. Great work we appreciate it

----------


## rp08orbust

> Thanks!
> 
> I'm taking a break here while Newt Gingrich is speaking...  I would estimate turnout of around 1-2 thousand, with literally hundreds of obvious Ron Paul supporters!!  I am very optimistic about a good showing.   Only Herman Cain seems to have significant presence here beyond RP.    he also sent a bus, the only one I've seen.


The 2,000 end of your estimate of the crowd is a bit scary.

----------


## eaglesfan48

About what time will we be seeing the results?

----------


## rp08orbust

Cain 232, Paul 229, Perry 162

----------


## GunnyFreedom

In second by three votes.  _Three_ votes?  I know it's discouraging to lose by such a tiny margin, but given Ames, and the dramatic difference in 1st 3rd 4th in Georgia, this I honestly believe is a stupendously great outcome.  Poll not gamed, and yet another statistical tie for first.  Only Ron Paul showing this kind of power in Iowa AND Georgia.  Consistent 'less than 1% from victory" shatters "unelectable" myth, and doesn't allow "gaming the polls" dismissal.  For our unique situation, this may actually be better than winning it outright.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Not too bad at all. Poor Cain, "beating" Paul by only 3 votes, in his homestate! Nice to see that we trounced Perry as well.

----------


## Ronpauljones

Nice. Can anyone link or post the full results?

----------


## Steve-in-NY

http://blogs.ajc.com/political-insid...op-straw-poll/

The totals:

– Herman Cain, 232 or 26 percent;

– Ron Paul, 229 or 25.7 percent;

– Rick Perry, 179 or 20 percent;

– Newt Gingrich, 162 or 18 percent;

– Mitt Romney, 51 or 6 percent;

– Michele Bachman, 29 or 3 percent;

– Rick Santorum, 4 or .4 percent

– Jon Huntsman, 3 or .3 percent;

– Thad McCotter, 1 or .1 percent;

– Buddy Roemer, 0;

– Gary Johnson, 0;

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Seriously, compare top _5_ in Iowa with top _5_ in Georgia, and there is only one commonality.  ONE.




This is a _tremendous_ outcome!

----------


## georgiaboy

This is totally awesome!  Statistical first place tie at the first big straw poll in the South!  I'm flipping out.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Good job Georgia!

----------


## Aratus

GREAT JOB, GEORGIA! THiS WAS TOTALLY UPHILL! A RECENT POLL HAD RON PAUL 
AS BEING 5th or 6TH! WE DID IT! I BUMPED THREADS ALL WEEK! YAAAAAAAAAYYY!

----------


## Avalon

Thanks everyone who helped out. I especially want to thank everyone involved in the phone bank and PAC donation effort (and rp08orbust). These guys probably scored us half our votes. I was actually hoping for a close second place but was disappointed like everyone else when we got it :P This means we're likely to get better coverage in GA, it's more believable when we tell others, and definitely makes less enemies within the party. Although I didn't get a good pulse of the party I did feel like we're making progress. Most of all, they now know we're out there

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Just tweeted to my new and growing twitter following:
Cain and Paul 1-2 in Georgia GOP Straw Poll.http://blogs.ajc.com/political-insider-jim-galloway/2011/08/27/herman-cain-edges-out-ron-paul-in-georgia-gop-straw-poll/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Bachmann from Iowa, Paul in statistical tie for first with Bachmann in Iowa.  Cain from Georgia, Paul in statistical tie for first with Cain in Georgia.  This is no-joke _really_ big...

----------


## Aratus

Gunny ---he WON the lobsterfest straw poll in new castle new hampshire! FIRST PLACE!
this is basically mitt's backyard! new castle is on the n.h coast!  think fresh lobster, yes!

----------


## Eric21ND

Wow this was a great showing!  I thought we'd be top 5, but top 2 is awesome, truly awesome!

----------


## JoshS

seriously though, 3 votes?

assuming that's _not_ bull$#@!, good job ron. really wanted first though.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

> Gunny ---he WON the lobsterfest straw poll in new castle new hampshire! FIRST PLACE!
> this is basically mitt's backyard! new castle is on the n.h coast!  think fresh lobster, yes!


He did? No wonder I didnt hear anything about it.

----------


## Tinnuhana

In NH Paul 45%, Romney 10% Everyone else, less (I think Johnson had 6%). When and where's the next straw poll?

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> In NH Paul 45%, Romney 10% Everyone else, less (I think Johnson had 6%). When and where's the next straw poll?


http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=269562853054655

Onward!

----------


## kah13176

Check out my amateur photojournalism of the event here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...raw-Poll-PICS/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Gunny ---he WON the lobsterfest straw poll in new castle new hampshire! FIRST PLACE!
> this is basically mitt's backyard! new castle is on the n.h coast!  think fresh lobster, yes!





> In NH Paul 45%, Romney 10% Everyone else, less (I think Johnson had 6%). When and where's the next straw poll?





> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=269562853054655
> 
> Onward!


HUZZAH!  I love this myself, but sheeple will dismiss a 45% showing, sadly.

----------

